

U.S. Treasury Said to Invest in Nine Major U.S. Banks  - functionoid
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&refer=home&sid=alDuNJQDu5KA
U.S. Treasury Said to Invest in Nine Major U.S. Banks
======
alecco
US taxpayers should now own ($/MktCap):

19% of Citibank 25B 85B 17% of JP Morgan Chase 25B 144B 13% of Bank of America
10B (+5B) 114B 15% of Wells Fargo 10B (+5B) 100B 23% of Goldman Sachs 10B 43B
52% of Morgan Stanley 10B 19B

It sure is a lot better than owning 100% of "toxic assets" (you can thank
UK/Europe for pushing that.) But still looks quite wrong, doesn't it?

<http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/7644238.stm>
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_external_d...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_external_debt)

------
alecco
So Keynesianism is back (arguably it never went away.)

Well, if big governments can spend hundreds of billions on saving banks maybe
they can drop some change (a tenth of that sum) on health, modernization, and
infrastructure.

And ideally a thousandth of that sum on making who was responsible for this
scam go to jail.

